# i915 firmware / power management



## ssw01 (May 15, 2021)

Hi all,

I've recently installed 13.0-RELEASE on a Dell XPS13-9300 and am generally delighted.

One minor annoyance is that the fan(s) kick on from time to time even though nothing of significance is running.
I've made the adjustments to powerd() options and the various sysctl() knobs I've seen on
the net without much success.

Just for reference, turbo-boost is disabled in the bios and I didn't experience this when I had gentoo on the laptop
so I'm thinking it's not an unavoidable characteristic of the hardware.  If I load coretemp.ko and check
the results, the reported values don't seem to correlate with fan activity to any great extent so I'm mystified.

One thing I see that may or may not be relevant is the following in `dmesg`:


```
drmn0: could not load firmware image 'i915/icl_dmc_ver1_07.bin'
drmn0: Failed to load DMC firmware i915/icl_dmc_ver1_07.bin. Disabling runtime power management.
drmn0: DMC firmware homepage: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915
```

I can download the firmware blob but don't know how to get i915kms to use it.  If I wrap the blob in a .ko
as described in firmware(9) and load it in /boot/loader.conf, will the driver automagically
find it or is there more to it than that?

Thanks!


----------

